# Ireland Surinder Singh route IMMIGRATION OFFICER - PLEASE HELP



## jilliana (Aug 24, 2013)

Here are my questions:

*
1) Do I go through the same line as my husband?
2) Should my husband go through as a UK citizen or should he say he's here as an EU citizen?
3) Do I tell the immigration officer I am here with my EU citizen husband?*​
I know I need Stamp 4, I just want to make sure there isn't some sort of issue with us in separate lines (such as he goes through an Irish/EU line and I go through an International line).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just go through together in EU line.


----------



## jilliana (Aug 24, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Just go through together in EU line.


Ok thank you. All I need is my marriage certificate, proof of residency within Ireland, and passport correct? As an American citizen I don't need a visa to enter Ireland.


----------



## clarkemcrobb (Sep 6, 2013)

Jilliana,

It seems like you are in the same boat as my wife. I am UK, she is US and we are arriving in Dublin next week (myself the 11th, Her the 12th).

I hope I am right in confirming, that I am arming my wife for entry to Ireland with;

-A photocopy of the main page of my passport
-The original copy of our Scottish marriage certificate dated one year previous
-A copy of the receipt and confirmation of the lease that I have pre-arranged in ireland in both our names.

There is no requirement for an entry visa as a US citizen, correct.

I wonder if you might be able to help me, we know that everything should be straightforward upon arrival, and I assume that if there are any issues they might call for me, however,

What do you plan on saying on arrival at the border in Dublin? 
As far as I can tell from my month or so of researching this she says; 
"I am here to meet my british husband, he has a job (I have a meeting arranged for a position), he has a lease, I believe I am looking for stamp 4. We are here to travel while young, work and take our time to decide whether we want to live in the US or UK in future"

Do you have a plan for this? This is the only part of the process I am unsure of.

Please feel free to mail me and we could maybe discuss and help each other? As an american/uk couple you seem to be in the same boat as us.


----------



## jilliana (Aug 24, 2013)

clarkemcrobb said:


> Jilliana,
> 
> It seems like you are in the same boat as my wife. I am UK, she is US and we are arriving in Dublin next week (myself the 11th, Her the 12th).
> 
> ...


Well I got through the border, but she does need to fill out an EU1 form and bring a signed copy with her. I would've known this had anyone told me, but I showed up without it and I have been given just 90 days to get it done. Which is fine cause they let me through the border no problem and were very friendly like this happens everyday. Go to inis.gov.ie and apply for a visa on their website. Bring a signed copy of the application form with you to immigration.

Just be honest with the officer, she just had to say you're an EU citizen, her spouse, and she's coming to join you. If there are any issues she'll still be let through they'll just tell her to get it all done as soon as she can.

Where in Ireland are you living?


----------



## clarkemcrobb (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Jilliana,

As far as I understood, we apply for her residency card and register her with the garda after she has arrived and before 90 days? I thought this was when she was already in the country? I will take your advice and get her to carry a copy of the eu1 form signed, but I wonder if this was a lack of knowledge on the immigration officers part? Any and all extra ammo is great so thank you for the advice.

We are going to be staying in central Dublin, what about you guys? Where is your husband from in the UK? We wouldnt mind knowing another couple, especially since you guys are both US/UK and seem to be in an almost identical situation to us.

Please feel free to mail me and ill give you my Wife and I's email addresses. Im sure she would be particularly keen to share the experience with another american, if you fancied a pint or three.

Clarke


----------



## Parad1gm (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi all,

Sorry for ressurecting your thread but you've been through what I'm about to go through and any advice would be very appreciative. I'm Canadian, my husband is British. We've spent much time in Britain and a lot of time in Canada and now want to settle in the UK but planning on going the Surinder SIngh route as he owns his own business and we arent able yet to meet the financial requirements under him (though we are for me, but the UKBA has been rather cruel to us even with proof of me leaving they didn't accept in the past).

So we plan on flying in to France to visit some friends and from there into Dublin. I'm really, really worried about the process I have to follow when we get to Dublin. Do we tell the truth about why we're there, even if my husband doesn't have a job yet secured before we get there? Do we have to have a long term rental secured before we get there as well or can we sort that out when we get there? What type of paperwork do I need to bring with me for the border agents? And do I go through the EU line with my husband as I'd be under his rights or do I go through the line for foreigners (because I'm Canadian)

If anyone could answer these things I"d be eternally grateful. There's so much to plan and I'm a bit stressed out lol.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your husband as an EEA national has the freedom of movement within EEA, including Ireland. He will be allowed in without a question, and as a Canadian you too should be given permission to enter, initially for three months. Then you apply for residence card at the Garda National Immigration Bureau in Dublin, or Garda HQS elsewhere. While your card is being processed, you will get a stamp in your passport to show you have applied, and gives you the right to work. 
So you don't need anything for initial entry - no job offer, no accommodation, just your passports (and possibly your marriage certificate).
See http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e..._in_ireland/residence_rights_eu_national.html


----------



## Parad1gm (Nov 5, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Your husband as an EEA national has the freedom of movement within EEA, including Ireland. He will be allowed in without a question, and as a Canadian you too should be given permission to enter, initially for three months. Then you apply for residence card at the Garda National Immigration Bureau in Dublin, or Garda HQS elsewhere. While your card is being processed, you will get a stamp in your passport to show you have applied, and gives you the right to work.
> So you don't need anything for initial entry - no job offer, no accommodation, just your passports (and possibly your marriage certificate).
> See Residence rights of EU/EEA nationals in Ireland


Awesome  Should I be honest with the border agents about why we're there? Or should I say I'm visiting until we have everything sorted out?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just answer any questions put to you, and truthfully. No need to volunteer information not specifically asked.


----------



## Parad1gm (Nov 5, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Just answer any questions put to you, and truthfully. No need to volunteer information not specifically asked.


Awesome thank you so much. This forum is a godsend


----------



## Parad1gm (Nov 5, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Just answer any questions put to you, and truthfully. No need to volunteer information not specifically asked.


Hi Joppa, I'm so sorry for harassing you (and everyone else here!) But I have another question pertaining to this. So we have our flights booked, we're headed into Ireland for Dec 27th. I know I have to carry the EU1 form proof of application with me (as stated earlier in this thread) and I now know I need to have marriage cert, and other supporting documents with me at the time too. Basically what I'm hoping is my last question is that I am wondering about the process after the EU1. Our eventual plan is to use Surinder Singh and go to the UK, so I'm not sure of the process after the EU1. 

So to be concise:

1) EU1 form leads to a Stamp 4 being issued, correct?

2) After I have the stamp 4, we can remain for 3-6 months and work and do we then apply for the EEA2 through the UK or do we do it through Ireland first and when it is in hand, we go to the UK? 

3) What type of scrutiny will my previous refusal of entry (on an old passport now) for them not believing I was a genuine visitor (ironically, I really was at the time, our situation has significantly changed since then) cause in the EEA2 or residency card application in the UK? It again wasn't a refusal of any sort that can be detrimental according to everything I've read and they don't mention deceipt or anything like that. It was just a generic refusal of entry. 

4) I mentioned being curious about this before but are chat logs really necessary to prove a genuine and subsisting relationship? He and I literally have not been apart except for 2 weeks since we met and it's just... I don't know, I'm willing to give them my chat logs and emails it just feels like giving up something VERY personal. 

5) We have been on planes together but don't have all the ticket stubs, is there a way for us to prove we flew together without those? They say proving vacations is important to proving lasting relationship

6) We lost a baby in March, I almost died. It was documented at a hospital in the UK and we have both the birth and death certificates... It makes me hurt even thinking of sharing that with the governments to prove our relationship, but would that count as proof? I mean, we did after all stay together after such a loss.


----------



## Parad1gm (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry to be a bother, but would really appreciate any help on these last questions (post above this one)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Parad1gm said:


> Hi Joppa, I'm so sorry for harassing you (and everyone else here!) But I have another question pertaining to this. So we have our flights booked, we're headed into Ireland for Dec 27th. I know I have to carry the EU1 form proof of application with me (as stated earlier in this thread) and I now know I need to have marriage cert, and other supporting documents with me at the time too. Basically what I'm hoping is my last question is that I am wondering about the process after the EU1. Our eventual plan is to use Surinder Singh and go to the UK, so I'm not sure of the process after the EU1. So to be concise: 1) EU1 form leads to a Stamp 4 being issued, correct?


Yes after going to Garda National Immigration Bureau in Dublin or regional Garda Hqs elsewhere. 



> 2) After I have the stamp 4, we can remain for 3-6 months and work and do we then apply for the EEA2 through the UK or do we do it through Ireland first and when it is in hand, we go to the UK?


You first apply for EEA family permit at UK consulate in Dublin. 



> 3) What type of scrutiny will my previous refusal of entry (on an old passport now) for them not believing I was a genuine visitor (ironically, I really was at the time, our situation has significantly changed since then) cause in the EEA2 or residency card application in the UK? It again wasn't a refusal of any sort that can be detrimental according to everything I've read and they don't mention deceipt or anything like that. It was just a generic refusal of entry.


They will know about it but shouldn't affect the issue of family permit. 



> 4) I mentioned being curious about this before but are chat logs really necessary to prove a genuine and subsisting relationship? He and I literally have not been apart except for 2 weeks since we met and it's just... I don't know, I'm willing to give them my chat logs and emails it just feels like giving up something VERY personal.


It will be part of useful evidence. But go easy on it. 



> 5) We have been on planes together but don't have all the ticket stubs, is there a way for us to prove we flew together without those? They say proving vacations is important to proving lasting relationship.


Can you print out eticket receipts or hotel receipts?



> 6) We lost a baby in March, I almost died. It was documented at a hospital in the UK and we have both the birth and death certificates... It makes me hurt even thinking of sharing that with the governments to prove our relationship, but would that count as proof? I mean, we did after all stay together after such a loss.


Sorry to hear about it. 
Painful though it is, it will help to evidence on-going devotion and commitment so you can include it.


----------



## Parad1gm (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you Joppa, you have been such an amazing source of information. I really can't tell you how much I appreciate it.


----------

